# nyx uk



## Miss Lore (Feb 6, 2009)

i dont know if this has been posted before but fragrance direct   sell NYX products

xxxx


----------



## Luceuk (Feb 6, 2009)

The round lipsticks are so cheap! £1.99. I have to order some, thanks.


----------



## Blushbaby (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks. I love NYX stuff.


----------



## nongoma (Feb 6, 2009)

Thank you!!!!


----------



## wonderdust (Feb 6, 2009)

Great site Thanks!


----------



## Miss Lore (Feb 8, 2009)

no probs, im definitely getting a few of the round lippies!


----------



## trollydolly (Feb 9, 2009)

they also sell a few nyx products in tk maxx


----------



## Blushbaby (Feb 10, 2009)

I have a load of the rounds lippies I bought in NY last Summer and a lipgloss & liner. The lippies are great quality for the price you pay. I want to get a few more lipglosses.


----------



## makeupmadb (Feb 10, 2009)

They also sell NYX in stores called the 'Designer Room'. You'll find this store in most outlet centres (check on the websites) such as ones within the McArthurGlen group.


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Feb 11, 2009)

Haaaa, i was just looking to buy some jumbo pencils, of course NYX is nowhere in France, and i can't find what i want on fragrancedirect... frustrating!


----------



## toparistonight (Feb 13, 2009)

Ooh, thanks! Slightly off cosmetics - has anyone bought perfume from here? Cause they have an LE perfume I adoreeee for cheap, and I'm a suspicious person by nature lol


----------



## deja1214 (Mar 10, 2009)

I've seen NYX lots when I go to TKMaxx as well.


----------

